# Help finding my First GSD puppy!



## cumminsdodge (Jul 9, 2011)

HI all, This is my first post and probably first of many. I know I want a large solid built dark sable male with high drive and good temperment. It seems alot of the czech bred gsd's appear this way. I want the puppy as soon as possible and was wondering if anyone had any suggestions. I come from a family that always had Labrador Retrievers so I am kind of new to the particulars of GSDs but have done alot of research and talked to friends who are owners. Any input on breeders or anything at all is greatly appreciated! and yes I will work the dog hard and am not a lazy person, I know I can handle a GSD.

Thanks!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Are you wanting a dog for an active pet or for working/sport prospect?

**ETA**
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...7-so-you-think-you-want-high-drive-puppy.html


----------



## cumminsdodge (Jul 9, 2011)

sagelfn said:


> Are you wanting a dog for an active pet or for working/sport prospect?
> 
> **ETA**
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html
> ...


I will def read through these thanks, and mainly an active pet but I do alot of hunting and would like to incorporate my future gsd into this as well. I would also like to take him to classes to learn the basics of protection and see it goes and how far I would like to pursue it. But I will definatly be taking him on runs through the nearby forests and my friends properties where i hunt hogs and coyotes.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

cumminsdodge said:


> I do alot of hunting and would like to incorporate my future gsd into this as well.


Interesting... are you thinking of making your GSD into a hunting dog? I have never heard of anyone doing this, but the GSD is a versatile dog.


----------



## cumminsdodge (Jul 9, 2011)

Freestep said:


> Interesting... are you thinking of making your GSD into a hunting dog? I have never heard of anyone doing this, but the GSD is a versatile dog.


Not a true hunting dog but a companion on hog hunts perhaps (I wouldnt let him directly engage the hogs). Just more along the lines of I spend alot of time in the woods and he would be there with me. And who knows maybe retrieve the occasional dove or quail.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

cumminsdodge said:


> Not a true hunting dog but a companion on hog hunts perhaps (I wouldnt let him directly engage the hogs). Just more along the lines of I spend alot of time in the woods and he would be there with me. And who knows maybe retrieve the occasional dove or quail.


If a GSD can do search & rescue, I don't see why he couldn't sniff out a hog... and if a GSD can retrieve a dumbbell, I don't see why he couldn't retrieve a bird. Of course your bird might have tooth marks in it, I know my dumbbell does.


----------



## cumminsdodge (Jul 9, 2011)

Freestep said:


> If a GSD can do search & rescue, I don't see why he couldn't sniff out a hog... and if a GSD can retrieve a dumbbell, I don't see why he couldn't retrieve a bird. Of course your bird might have tooth marks in it, I know my dumbbell does.


Haha good point!

Its just so hard to pick a breeder, Im from GA any ideas on a good breeder to check out? I know Camelot Sheperds in Chatanooga is Good according to a guy I know who got his male there but they dont have anything coming up for awhile. I really want a dark Sable and Im looking for a pretty big well built one at that. I know I need to get out there and see the breeder but with gas prices I dont want to drive from breeder to breeder. Any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

If you're looking for a dark sable you're looking at working lines, and I don't know of anyone in GA who has them, but I'm sure someone will be able to help you out.

Don't worry about spending gas money to find the right breeder. This dog is going to be a 10-15 year commitment, so you want to pick the right one!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Where in Ga?

Don't get into a hurry. 

Training a GSD is, IMHO, a whole different world from working with Labs.

You might try visiting a Schutzhund Club there. Here's a link.

USA - Southeast Clubs


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

cumminsdodge said:


> Camelot Sheperds in Chatanooga is Good according to a guy I know who got his male there but they dont have anything coming up for awhile. I really want a dark Sable and Im looking for a pretty big well built one at that.


Checked out their website, and it looks like they have some pretty well built big black sables there! I can't vouch for the breeder, though, as I've never heard of them and I don't know bloodlines well enough to tell much other than they are working lines.


----------



## cumminsdodge (Jul 9, 2011)

zyppi said:


> Where in Ga?
> 
> Don't get into a hurry.
> 
> ...


Just north of the Atlanta perimeter , and that is probably a good idea. One of my best friends older brother has an incredibly well trained male GSD and he will be helping me out some as well


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

My GSD is an excellent squirrel dog.


----------



## cumminsdodge (Jul 9, 2011)

RazinKain said:


> My GSD is an excellent squirrel dog.


 HEY! Kain is my future GSD's name!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

You definitely owe it to yourself to check out Sequoyah Shepherds as well. I have no experience with them directly but have heard nothing but good about them. Killian on the boards is a Sequoyah dog. 

Sequoyah German Shepherds


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

I have hunted dove behind a GSD before. Don't let it stop you to train it this way... It did not have the endurance of a lab in our texas september heat but worked as well as the labs that day. I think a GSD from any decent working line would love and excel at this...granted, I have duck hunted behind a standard poodle too (very cool).

Sequoyah looks very good. If you were in TX I would send you to my breeder. The 5mo female on Sequoyah's website is just like my 4mo dog-tons of drive, willing to please, few soft corrections. I love this combo for a worker.

A GSD could engage a hog, but we are more modern than that today. You don't want the vet bills associated with that nor the cost of training and buying a nice GSD to let a hog eat it's lunch. Tracking them after a kill or before would be an excellent task for this dog.

Welcome...stay around. I like to hear hunting stories....in todays world we use dogs as pets and don't really engage them in what's in their genes from 100s years back.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if you can't afford gas can you afford a dog?????



cumminsdodge said:


> I know I need to get out there and see the breeder but with gas prices I dont want to drive from breeder to breeder. Any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> if you can't afford gas can you afford a dog?????


In his defense, he didn't say he couldn't afford too, just that he didn't want to...have you seen gas prices lately? They make me want to cry! LOL. Now that being said I am going to be making a 5 hour trip, one way, to meet a breeder in a couple of weekends...with a 1.5 year old...and I likely wont even be getting a puppy for a year+...call me crazy if you want


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

doggiedad said:


> if you can't afford gas can you afford a dog?????


Do you know anybody who has the disposable income to make several multiple-hour trips to meet breeders that may or may not have what they want, especially when a little on-line sleuthing can help narrow the search a bit? 

Come on Doggiedad, you're smarter than that.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

yeah, i know lots of people that could make
multiple hour trips to meet breeders whether
they get a puppy or not and that has nothing to
do with smarts. when it comes to getting a puppy
multiple trips, long distance driving is part of it.
on the other hand you can find a dog on line without
ever meeting the breeder or seeing the dogs.



Emoore said:


> Do you know anybody who has the disposable income to make several multiple-hour trips to meet breeders that may or may not have what they want, especially when a little on-line sleuthing can help narrow the search a bit?
> 
> Come on Doggiedad, you're smarter than that.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

There are quite a few working line breeders in the area. Check out some schutzhund clubs in the area.
We have gotten a few dogs from Hillview in Nashville, TN.

Annette


----------



## cumminsdodge (Jul 9, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> if you can't afford gas can you afford a dog?????


Sorry I should have phrased that better, i just meant that I want to narrow down the search with yalls help, I am more than willing to make long drives, **** i love driving my truck hence my name on here haha, I Just wouldnt mind knowing ahead of time im not wasting my time going to a BYB but I emailed Callie from Sable Rock Kennels and they have some great pups right along the line of what I am looking for so I think I will pursue that further!


----------



## cumminsdodge (Jul 9, 2011)

neiltus said:


> I have hunted dove behind a GSD before. Don't let it stop you to train it this way... It did not have the endurance of a lab in our texas september heat but worked as well as the labs that day. I think a GSD from any decent working line would love and excel at this...granted, I have duck hunted behind a standard poodle too (very cool).
> 
> Sequoyah looks very good. If you were in TX I would send you to my breeder. The 5mo female on Sequoyah's website is just like my 4mo dog-tons of drive, willing to please, few soft corrections. I love this combo for a worker.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the input! and no I wouldnt have my dog directly engage a Hog, A buddy of mine has a bunch of dogs specifically for that and I dont know how he does it, I get way to attached to my dogs to let them go up against an animal with freakin knives on its face haha! but i cant wait to see what my future pup is capable of! Im definatley going to provide him with plenty of tasks to keep with his working lines!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

cumminsdodge said:


> Thanks for all the input! and no I wouldnt have my dog directly engage a Hog, A buddy of mine has a bunch of dogs specifically for that and I dont know how he does it, I get way to attached to my dogs to let them go up against an animal with freakin knives on its face haha!


The catch dogs I have seen wear full body armor, but I hear ya, I couldn't let my own dogs near a boar! 

I have to admire hog hunters, the way they hunt is so... primal... so honest, with dogs doing what they're bred to do, and men willing to tackle a live dangerous beast... some may say it's barbaric, but I am impressed by the very ballsiness.


----------



## cumminsdodge (Jul 9, 2011)

Anyone know anything about Sable Rock Kennels??


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

They have some really nice looking dogs! I am just curious if they work to title their dogs. I am not seeing any titles by their dogs, just the parents. I don't have a puppy yet, but I have decided that I want to get from a breeder that shows/titles their dogs. I feel they are more connected with the breed then, and not just doing it for a profit. (Not sure if that makes any sense or not  ) But like I said, I think they are good looking dogs!


----------

